#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-12
<Leukim> alexm, que hi ets?
<Leukim> bé, ja ho tornaré a provar xD
<Leukim> alexm: hola?
<alexm> hola Leukim
<Leukim> hola!
<Leukim> Resulta que des de LinuxUPC (en col·laboració amb la DAFIB) farem una petita install party per als nous alumnes i em preguntava si tindríeu alguns CDs d'Ubuntu, així no ens els hem de gravar
<alexm> crec que en rafael ja no en té cap
<Leukim> vaja :/
<Leukim> doncs res
<alexm> jo en tinc 6 d'ubuntu desktop 11.04 32 bits i 6 d'ubuntu server 64 bits
<alexm> de totes formes, sovint és molt més ràpid instal·lar d'usb
<Leukim> hmmm també
<alexm> els cd són moooolt lents
<alexm> i els netbooks no en tenen ;)
<alexm> avui dia pràcticament tothom té 1 usb d'1gb per casa sense utilitzar perquè 1gb és poc
<alexm> però per això encara serveix ;)
<Leukim> sí, sí
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, 5 cd te'ls podria deixar (a retornar, que hi ha crisi)
<Leukim> doncs sí, ens faries un favor!
<alexm> doncs passeu pel D6-S104B, aquesta tarda hi seré
<alexm> sinó demà pel matí
<Leukim> surto a les 7, va bé?
<alexm> a les 7 va bé
<Leukim> perfecte doncs, fins després
<Leukim> gràcies!
<alexm> :)
<Leukim> alexm: m'acaven de dir que no tinc classe de 4 a 5, et va bé si passo ara?
<alexm> Leukim: pots passar ara
<Leukim> ok!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-13
<Jordi_> Hola companys, hi ha algú?
<jordisayol> bones Jordi_
<Jordi_> Hola jordisayol!
<Jordi_> Tinc un problema i no sabia a qui recórrer... Així que he pensat que potser algú d'aquí em sabríeu orientar
<jordisayol> a veure si hi ha sort. explica quin és aquest problema
<Jordi_> El fet és que he instal·lat Ubuntu dintre de Windows amb un CD acabat de baixar. Un cop acabada la instal·lació, realitzo les actualitzacions que em demana i em fa reiniciar. Un cop reinicio, em dóna un error del grub i no arrenca mai més.
<Jordi_> Em pensava que seria un problema del meu portàtil, ja que està força cascat, però ho he provat amb una torre i passa el mateix
<Jordi_> Windows arrenca normalment, però Ubuntu després d'actualitzar-se peta
<Jordi_> i, evidentment, no em fa cap gràcia continuar amb Windows... :(
<jordisayol> quin ubuntu fas servir?
<jordisayol> millordit, has instaŀlat
<Jordi_> l'últim, el que hi ha actualment penjat a ubuntu.com
<Jordi_> l'he gravat aquesta tarda, me'l vaig descarregar ahir
<jordisayol> mira Jordi_, francament no sé perquè no arranca l'ubuntu. pots provar a crear una nova entrada a:
<jordisayol> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=206
<jordisayol> explicant que t'ha passat i donant totes les dades com, versió d'ubuntu i de windows
<Jordi_> oks, merci igualment!
<Jordi_> continuaré intentant-ho, si veig que el problema continua d'aquí uns dies (que no sigui un problema puntual de les actualitzacions) ja ho penjaré
<Jordi_> gràcies per respondre! ;)
<Jordi_> Salut!
<jordisayol> però que et mostra en pantalla quan proves a iniciar amb ubuntu?
<Jordi_> hmm
<Jordi_> no ho he apuntat literalment... una cosa com ara "no such directory" i algun problema amb "gurb"...
<jordisayol> quan d'espai li has donat a l'ubuntu durant la instaŀlació?
<Jordi_> ostres... diria que unes 30Gb
<Jordi_> però la segona vegada, a la torre, només 5Gb, per provar-ho
<jordisayol> i la instaŀlació ha anat tot correctament?
<jordisayol> perdona, es que estic mirant el barça :-)
<Jordi_> sí, sí, de fet, la primera vegada que s'ha encès després d'acabar la instal·lació ha anat de fàbula
<Jordi_> (jo també vaig fent feina per un altre costat, disculpa hehe)
<jordisayol> i potser ha passat després d'iniciar windows?
<Jordi_> no, windows no s'ha iniciat entre una cosa i l'altra
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-16
<balcuta> Hola
<balcuta> Bona tarda!!
<balcuta> Estic a punt de comprar un Lenovo Thinkpad de 15 amb un i3 370M i 4Gb de RAM, pero encara em preocupa una mica la tarja grafica, es una intel hd graphics. Serà capaç de moure compiz i videos a 720p?
<balcuta> Es aquest: http://www.edentechnology.es/Lenovo_ThinkPad_Edge_15_0319_313434_p.htm
<balcuta> Diu que porta una Intel HD Graphics Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0, he googlejat amb aquest nom pero, noi, no trec l'aigua clara...
<coriol> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit corriol
<coriol> hola rafael_carreras
<papapep> coriol, saldo
<papapep> coriol, deixa la rossa aquesta de la bata i parla amb mi
<papapep> xDDD
<coriol> veig que s'estan discutint els temes a la reunió que hi havia a l'ordre del dia
<coriol> =0
<papapep> psé
<papapep> a nivell molt profund
<coriol> papapep: calla calla que jo en duc una tota sexy que ensenya l'esquena i el cul
<papapep> ehem
<papapep> haurem de redefinir el concepte de secsi, em fa l'efecte
<coriol> de bata
<coriol> :-D
<papapep> sí, i sandàlies de taló
<papapep> xDDD
<coriol> si
<papapep> com les "treballadores de la vorera" que hi ha per aquí
<coriol> marca valldabró
<papapep> xDDD
<papapep> més val "valldabró" que "vallcabró"
<papapep> xdD
<papapep> o no...
<papapep> vés a saber
<coriol> ostres jo que pensava que em distrauria amb aquesta reunió
<papapep> des que no hi som que el tema ha afluixat
<papapep> ja no fan orgies com abans...
<papapep> sense els gogo-bois, el tema decau
<papapep> és obvi
<papapep> :D
<papapep> ara bé
<papapep> sempre pots passar-nos enllaços de la part darrera de la teva bata
<papapep> les pujarem al mateix lloc que les de la johannsson
<papapep> volia dir
<papapep> enllaços a afotus
<papapep> xDDD
<coriol> podem parlar malament de rafael_carreras aixi ens distraiem
<coriol> o d'en rafael_carreras
<coriol> o d'en RainCT
<rafael_carreras> ###########################
<papapep> rafael_carreras, ? coriol, es pot parlar d'alguna altra manera d'ell???
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre, el primer punt de l'ordre del dia...
<papapep> xdDDD
<papapep> rafael_carreras, nahhhhhhhhhhhh
<papapep> no colaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<papapep> xDDD
<rafael_carreras> oh
<papapep> nosaltres, si no vas empitoiat no venim a les reunions
<coriol> activitat paranormal
<papapep> no és prou jappi
<papapep> xDDD
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<papapep> rafael_carreras, has estat a La Palma?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<papapep> què tal?
<papapep> hi havia sessions interessants
<rafael_carreras> bé, unes 20 persones
<papapep> com la gimkana OpenStritmab
<papapep> xD
<rafael_carreras> sí, sessions interessant que encara duren
<papapep> ho sé ho sé
<papapep> són prou "golfes"
<rafael_carreras> i tant, massa per mi
<papapep> rafael_carreras, podries proposar-los fer una prova a cal coriol
<papapep> xDDD
<RoiG> hola gent, una pregunta això no es normal oi? -> http://pastebin.com/kMJk23pd
<RoiG> aquestes pujades de ping de mes de 20ms
<RoiG> continues
<papapep> no, però és prou habitual
<papapep> amb la merda de connectivitat que tenim tots plegats
<RoiG> nono
<RoiG> aixo es del meu pc cap al router
<papapep> aahhhhhh
<RoiG> per tant sempre hauria de ser <1 ms
<papapep> aleshores, no és normal
<papapep> :)
<papapep> hauria de ser prou més estable
<papapep> t'hi connectes directament?
<RoiG> i com puc debugar-ho ? es que a windows va perfecte
<RoiG> es una WLAN
<papapep> uhm...
<papapep> tot un món
<papapep> hauries de cercar si hi ha casos similars per la placa que tens
<papapep> sol ser un bon principi
<RoiG> tema driver no?
<coriol> RainCT: so n curiosament ritmiques oi?
<papapep> possible
<papapep> coriol, més concretament sincopades a 2x4
<papapep> xDDD
<papapep> coriol, reagge?
<papapep> RoiG, doncs si fas la cerca probablement t'estalviis temps
<RainCT> hola ^^
<papapep> que no pas investigant així a sac
<RoiG> el problema es que el bugtracker del driver ath5k
<papapep> RainCT,  home!
<papapep> si és ell!
<coriol> pot ser que hi hagi algun servei que estigui intentant la conexió
<RoiG> estaba allotjat a kernel.org..
<coriol> per exemple un vpn?
<RoiG> i fa molts dies que está caigut..
<RoiG> pero coriol encara que hi hagues aquest servei creus que pujaria fins a 20ms? :S
<papapep> RoiG, bé, una cerca sense el bugtracker i d'una placa TAN comuna, segur que també et dóna un piló d'informació
<coriol> si
<coriol> no es pas tant
<papapep> has mirat que no hagi cap procés que et posi la CPU a parir?
<coriol> també pot ser
<RoiG> nono
<RoiG> el sistema va de collons
<coriol> per exdemple el proces papapepd fot la cpu la memoria i l'usuari a parir
<RoiG> pero quan jugo online
<RoiG> puc notar els pics de ping
<papapep> coriol, xDDD
<RoiG> un cullo
<coriol> perfect
<papapep> RoiG, clar
<coriol> ja tinc la solució
<coriol> NO JUGUIS
<coriol> ms certified professional
<RoiG> gran solució
<papapep> coriol, clar, això amb un full de càlcul no es nota xD
<coriol> si amb l0excel invaders MORPG
<papapep> RoiG, és que aquí en coriol és un juanquer de molta solvència, com pots comprovar
<papapep> xDDD
<RoiG> si pero coriol una solucio més eficient seria dir directament, ves a jugar a windows
<RoiG> no creus? xD
<coriol> RoiG: quin windows?
<papapep> RoiG, les atheros han tingut èpoques complicades, però pensava que ja tenien el tema prou ajustadet ara
<papapep> coriol, et rentaré la boca amb sabó
<papapep> del de rentar els baixos del cotxe
<papapep> per dir porcades
<RoiG> coriol, Windows Semen
<coriol> RainCT: quina encriptació tens wpa... wpa2 quin mètode?
<papapep> coriol, xDDD
<papapep> que et pugin el gotero
<coriol> RoiG: a carai ja van pel 7. Ostres com evoluciona això
<papapep> coriol, no et pensis, em fa l'efecte que fins i tot ja s'han après el 8
<coriol> rafael_carreras: estic usant kde :-D
<papapep> qualsevol dia arribaran al 10, un nivell a Redmond que t'hi cags...
<rafael_carreras> coriol, ja m'hi he fixat: el quassel
<papapep> ara que hi penso, a Debian encara van pel 6 estable...
<RoiG> sisi pero el driver generic de redmond no fa pics! >_<
<papapep> rafael_carreras, coriol heretges...
<coriol> sempre provo les alfes d'ubuntu amb kde quan arriben a la versió final torno els ordinadors de proves a un sistema seriós com el UNITY ..... :-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<papapep> RoiG, no és pas mèrit de Redmond
<RoiG> bé qui sigui
<coriol> RainCT: comprova queel wpa sigui wpa2
<RoiG> pero funciona xD
<coriol> a mi em va donar problemes quest xip amb el wpa 1
<coriol> sobretot amb els routers linksys
<papapep> RoiG, quina placa és en concret?
<RoiG> un segon
<RoiG> [   13.731759] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)
<papapep> ana
<coriol> coi de kde quan escric els noms m'els substitueix
<papapep> volia dir "aha"!
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> aquesta AR2414 no la he patit mai encara
<papapep> coriol, sí, clar, el kde
<RoiG> es chinorris
<RoiG> marca TP-Link
<RoiG> qualitat suprema
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> això no era turron el almendro?
<papapep> guateber
<papapep> és un bitxo usb? o és una pci?
<RoiG> una pci
<papapep> aha
<coriol> aha?
<papapep> d'acord
<papapep> entensos
<papapep> bé
<papapep> aha
<papapep> :D
<RoiG> si, t'he entés
<papapep> i quin nucli tens posat?
<RoiG> ostia
<papapep> aquest no el controlo
<papapep> una nova línia?
<papapep> xD
<RoiG> 2.6.32-33
<papapep> bé
<RoiG> ubuntu 10.04
<RoiG> es vell
<RoiG> pero em va de collons
<RoiG> he provat les noves distribucions..
<RoiG> i no puc amb elles
<papapep> una mica guarro aquest ordinador teu
<papapep> tot ple de collons
<papapep> xDDD
<RoiG> si
<coriol> RoiG: doncs van molt millor
<papapep> RoiG, és que tenint un nucli antic, igual et perds millores que s'han incorporat als nous pel teu ferro...
<papapep> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-07/msg15918.html
<papapep> aquí parlen d'una cosa que et podria afectar
<papapep> així a "bot pront"
<coriol> RoiG: tens activat el repositori backports?
<RoiG> ho miro
<coriol> RoiG: i el linux backports de torn instaŀlat?
<coriol> RoiG: no dic que ho activis/instaŀlis si no vols sols que ho comprovis
<RoiG> no
<RoiG> posa que son "no estables"
<coriol> papapep: Has vist els repositoris en 64 bits que hi ha al nucli +3?
<papapep> coriol, nops
<papapep> hi ha pr0n?
<papapep> si no no m'interessen
<coriol> Hi ha tot el programari de 32 i 64 bits
<coriol> es raro
<papapep> com a mínim curiós, sí :)
<papapep> parles de burruntu?
<coriol> jo fins que no hi hagi els repositoris de 8 bits passo
<papapep> he recuperat el meu C64, per a fer de media center
<coriol> i aixi iniciar amb el nucli: (r) 1985 Sinclair reseaarch ltd.
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> amb aquelles tecles de coloraines tan mones que tenia
<papapep> aix, quinz tempz
<coriol> De fet els teclats d'ara s'assemblen molt al de l'spectrum
<papapep> seh, segur
<coriol> i va costar un munt treure-s'ho de sobre
<papapep> tius, haig de sopar alguna cosa....
<papapep> o "cauré defallit"
<papapep> xDDD
<papapep> i si m'ha d'aixecar la gata, vaig espavilat
<papapep> ara vinc
<coriol> papapep: vine al restaurant d'aqui i et convido
<papapep> L
<papapep> no m'agrada el pa que posen...
<RoiG> així que possiblement amb un kernel més nou
<RoiG> no tingui aquest problema
<RoiG> no?
<coriol> pot ser prova una live
<RoiG> en una maquina virtual
<RoiG> no puc comprovar-ho oi?
<RoiG> ainsss ok
<RoiG> ho prendré com un si xD
<coriol> no
<coriol> en una màquina virtual no pots provar-ho bé
<coriol> i menys evaluar el temps de ping
<coriol> per que estaras usant sempre un temps compartit del controlador del host
<coriol> sigui virutalitzat o paravirtualitzat
<coriol> RoiG: això
<papapep> RoiG, podries comprovar si és estable, però no avaluar si el ping és bo o no
<papapep> per tant, una live et portarà menys maldecaps
<papapep> si amb un pendrive te'l fas en 5 minuts :)
<papapep> i més amb burruntu
<coriol> papapep: ubuntu rucs remix?
<RoiG> burruntu?
<papapep> coriol, zum biespiel
<papapep> RoiG, ubuntu dit en pla ruc
<RoiG> bé moltes gràcies
<papapep> de rien
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-17
<pasarell> bona tarda
<level50> hola a tots, necessito info sobre instal·lació del 11.04 en portatils vells estil acer aspire 1601 lc i acer aspire 1210lc. en podeu orientar ?? si us plau...
<level50> a lo millor hi ha una versió que rutlli millor en aquest tipus de portatils ?
<giorgiograppa> iep
<manoli> aqui hi ha mes gent :)
<papapep> manoli, i tant
<papapep> :D
<manoli> em feu un resum del codi d'ubuntu :P
<manoli> codi de conducta
<level50> hola a tots, necessito info sobre instal·lació del 11.04 en portatils vells estil acer aspire 1601 lc i acer aspire 1210lc. en podeu orientar ?? si us plau
<papapep> level50, ara no puc estar per tu, però bàsicament és provar-ho i veure per on surt
<papapep> salut
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-16
<alexm> la xarxa em fa una mica el burro, em veu algú?
<jordisayol> alexm: jo
<alexm> gràcies, jordisayol
<alexm> com que hi havia prevista reunió a les 22h i no veia res a la sala...
<jordisayol> alexm: 10 persones a la sala ara mateix
<alexm> ok, potser en rafael s'ha despistat
<alexm> vas anar a caldes el dissabte passat?
<jordisayol> jo? nop
<alexm> doncs jo tampoc, així que no puc pas fer balanç de com va anar la UGJ
<alexm> vist l'èxit de convocatòria de la reunió, vaig a fer alguna cosa de profit
<alexm> bona nit a tothom
<jordisayol> nanit alexm!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-14
<rafael_carreras> comencem l'Ubuntu GLobal Jam a Granollers
<rafael_carreras> de moment, estic jo sol :-)
<rafael_carreras> ja ha vingut el Josep Pujades-Jubany del'institut Celestí Bellera on fem l'UGJ
<rafael_carreras> ja hem fet el cafè :)
<rafael_carreras> decidim que la propera festa a Flix, la farem el dissabte 9 de novembre
<rafael_carreras> ara respondré el correu que ens ha enviat l'institut i programarem una visita prèvia
<rafael_carreras> i ara anem a dinar
<rafael_carreras> i ara tornem de dinar
<rafael_carreras> dues hores, què passa?
<rafael_carreras> seguim traduint i fent feina d'organització de la propera festa
<rafael_carreras> vinga, preparats que marxem
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-08
<NeoMahler> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-13
<sergi> Bon dia des de l'Ubuntu Global Jam a la UPC!!
<rafael_carreras> bon dia a tothom
<rafael_carreras> comencem la Ubuntu Global Jam a Barcelona
<alexm> endavant!
<alexm> \o/
<alexm> https://twitter.com/LinkedInCatalan/status/509740695780065280
<alexm> anem a dinar
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-11
<francesc> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2016-09-17
<j4son> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2016-09-18
<jinglada> Hola, m'he quedat sense la llançadora unity i sense el menú superior de l'escriptori. Al forum https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=206 m'han donat instruccions que no funcionen. Què us sembla que puc fer?
<jinglada> tinc la versió 16.04 LTS.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-10
<greenEarth> Coneixeu una borsa de treball com a programador lliure?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> greenEarth, la veritat que no
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bon dia, companys! Avui és l'últim dia per fer servir el cupó que ens oferia Josep Gallart per comprar un Pinebook. Si no l'ha fet servir ningú ni ningú més hi està interessat, a mi em faria gràcia fer-me amb un d'aquests trastets. Dieu alguna cosa o, com en les bodes, calleu per sempre 😇😇😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Bon profit, ja ens diràs que tal va i ja ens el deixaràs tocar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I tant, Sisco 😄😄😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @ggrappa [Bon dia, companys! Avui és l'últim dia per fer servir el cupó que ens oferia Jos …], 👏👏💪
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure, a veure... És curiós, el catxarrico aquest.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> explica't
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> La descripció em pica la curiositat 😄😄😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, rebotons, ara diu que el cupó ha expirat: això em passa per esperar-me al darrer dia 😭😭😭😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecatxis...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Disculpeu, us havia passat unes fotos d'una exposició de l'1 d'octubre que anava a un altre grup
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> hihihihihi! Com es nota que tens son 😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola a tots seguim en la prepara cio de la propera festa a Caldes, el divendres tenim reunio amb el director del institut, pero ja ens a avançat el ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ferpecte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 16 de novembre  al Institut Manolo Hugue
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé, m'ho apunto.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uoooo! I, del 9 novembre per a No-Jam al meu insti, què en fem? Hi ha quòrum? El meu director ho hauria d'incloure en l'ordre del dia del proper Conill Escolar. Què li dic?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, jo tinc apuntat el 9N per la no-jam.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, dijous o divendres li ho confirme.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A mi s'em complica si són dos caps de setmana seguits, però ja ho confirmaré.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si em de fer la festa un altre dia parlemna...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Si a la majoria li van bé les dates proposades, cap problem, ja miraré com m'ho puc arreglar.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo, en tal d'anar de festa i no haver de cuinar, m'adapte a qualsevol calendari. El problema el té el teu meu director, que, com us vaig explicar, no pot cedirnos el lloc abans.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sembla que haurem de centrar l'activitat de la No-Jam en el matí; per exemple, treballar fins les 14.30 o les 15.00 i, després, dinar tranquil·lament i allargar la sobretaula fins ens vinga de gust.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> per mi, està bé, ens adaptem al que calgui.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [per mi, està bé, ens adaptem al que calgui.], +1
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-14
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, me reunit amb el director de el institut i esta encantat i amb plena disposicio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 👍👍👍👍👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Parlara amb la cantina per decidir si dinem al institut o a un lloc proper
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La Universitat popular sera la organitzadora, amb el suport del institut
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Per la sala de instalacio, el planing seria muntar un swich i que la gent es conecti per cable
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Oferirem visita guiada per acompanyants
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Em detectat interès per part del profesorat en fer una xerrada o potser millor taua rodona, sobre programari lliure a la escola, (per si algu se anima a lideraro)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> El institut te un us forca limitat de la linkat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Fins aqui el que va donar de si la reunio, que varem fer amb el director del institut el coordinador de la Universitat Popular i jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, i amb els ubuntaires de Caldes t'hi has reunit? Estaria bé que algú fes alguna xerrada.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pero no sembla que se atreveixin a fer xerrades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> vaja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pero tambe parlarem amb els profes de tecno
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> d'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ismael Fanlo vidra a xerrar!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [Em detectat interès per part del profesorat en fer una xerrada o potser millor t …], Presente! 🙋‍♂️
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [El institut te un us forca limitat de la linkat], Doncs, això ja és molta informació, és un bon punt de partida.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [Pero no sembla que se atreveixin a fer xerrades], I a ballar un can-can? Potser ens cal anar diversificant l'oferta... (No em feu gaire cas avui, estic massa... inspirat... pirat... 🤪🤪🤪)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> logos a afegir al wiki
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Universitat popular Caldes de Montbui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Gràcies, ja estan penjats
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> a tu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ismael Fanlo, Per ara et confirmo la franja horària...  13:00h a 13:55h.  El tema no el tinc clar, ho confirmaré en un parell de setmanes.  M'agradaria tractar el tema del LibreOffice online, és una assignatura pendent que tinc i a la conferència internacional se m'ha despertat molt l'interès. … El que si *necessito* es anar a la
<ubuntaires_teleg>  d'en Miquel Adroer.  Estic enganxadíssim a Google i no m'agrada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Apuntada. Haig d'avisar el Miquel que hi ha espectatives en la seva presentació.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> pendent de confirmar titol i franja oraria tindrem una xerrade sobre el programari lliure al sistema de salut public
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> a carrec de Josuè Sallent Rivas
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josu%C3%A8_Sallent_Rivas
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [Ismael Fanlo, Per ara et confirmo la franja horària...  13:00h a 13:55h.  El tem …], LO online: m'interessa!
